# Suggestions for 2x1x1 vivarium



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

as said in the title. 

thanks


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd say beech with 2-3 airvents and sliding doors.:2thumb:


----------



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry mate i didnt really explain. I meant what animal to put in there. 
sorry dude.


thanks anyway


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

try a cow :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::devil:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

A tarantula.


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Jackman94 said:


> sorry mate i didnt really explain. I meant what animal to put in there.
> sorry dude.
> 
> 
> thanks anyway


 
I kind of guessed, but thought as you hadnt acftually put that into the header or post, i'd reply like i did.

Is it 2 foot high or wide?

Its a fairly small tank so wont really have many options, especially not if you want to carry on using it once the animal has grown.


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

If its 2 foot wide I'd say a Leopard Gecko : victory: Should be just about enough room

Ah I see you already have one though..... Which is very cute btw

Or maybe a small snake eg milk snake or something (for it to start out in)?


----------



## Jackman94 (Mar 18, 2009)

its 2ft wide  yeh i did have a leo in it but unfortunately it died last month :/ so im looking for something else to put in it


----------



## Mikey665 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Mike*

Id go for the kenyan sand boa they would be ok in that size for life you could actually keep 2 in there bt if you do make sure its not 2 males  
P.s the anery sand look awsome


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

A male Western Hognose would live in that size for life :2thumb:.


----------



## Mikey665 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah hognose are really cool to bt just noticed when the question was posted think we are 2 years late lol


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

What about a cat gecko- look them up on google they are awesome, you could have a little colony in there. 
What did the gecko die of mate? Sorry for your loss RIP little guy


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

stephaniejade said:


> try a cow :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::devil:


don't be ridiculous! a cow would too stressed out in a viv that size

... go for a horse, no sorry, a pony (a dwarf variety)

:welcome:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mikey665 said:


> Yeah hognose are really cool to bt just noticed when the question was posted think we are 2 years late lol



Didn't look at the date, i posted as it was at the top of the section when i looked :whistling2:.


----------

